# Spec V with Eibach Front and Rear Sway Bars



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

I was at Willow Springs Raceway in California at the Big Track on Saturday.

Man, what a rush! Dave Royce, Eibach engineer, is the best driver I've ridden with. He showed me what my car can do in the hands of a professional driver. The highest speeds he did was one turn at 90MPH and exiting another at 115MPH. My car always had the secondaries open when he was driving. It hugged every turn, even on stock tires! He drove it twice and concluded that the rear prototype sway bar needs to be stiffer.

When I drove it, the car felt flat in almost all the turns. I was hanging with the Corvettes in the turns  Then they blew me away on the straights  Here's more in Dragrace/Autocross/Rally Discussion.

I saw Mike Kojima (aka SmartBomb) there and he saw Dave drive my car. He thought the car looked flat in the turns and it looked like it handled very well.

The sway bars are tubular, i.e. bent, round rods. They will be powder coated red. The rear bar is adjustable by sliding the sway bar in or out to adjust stiffness, then locking in place via bolts. The front cannot be adjusted due to space limitations. The front bar replaces the stock one.

The price is not known at this point. Tentative release date will be around 6 weeks from now.

The spring rate of the Eibach Pro-Kit Springs (Part No. 6362.140) is higher than the stock springs on the Spec V. I’ll email him asking what the stock spring rate was and then you can compare it to the Pro-Kit.

It has been tested on a Spec V with Pro Kits installed. You can you use these with the stock springs.

These bars will make the suspension stiffer than the stock ones.

I do not have any experience with the Progress sway bars so I cannot do a comparison. 

The front sway bar did not accentuate under-steer during the test drive at Willow Springs. It may have been necessary to change the front sway bars to keep the car balanced.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

SentraFi said:


> *The spring rate of the Eibach Pro-Kit Springs (Part No. 6362.140) is higher than the stock springs on the Spec V. I’ll email him asking what the stock spring rate was and then you can compare it to the Pro-Kit.*


Is the prokit out yet, or has it been out for a while, because when i called Eibach back in sept/oct the spring rates they told me (for the kit they had out) were lower by about 50-100 than stock.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Would the front sway bar fit the B15 SE? If I remember correctly progress only makes a rear sway bar for our car (I could be wrong). Little to no body roll is one of the top five things I am looking for when I purchase suspension products.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Spec V with Eibach Front and Rear Sway Bars*



BlackoutSpecV said:


> *Is the prokit out yet, or has it been out for a while, because when i called Eibach back in sept/oct the spring rates they told me (for the kit they had out) were lower by about 50-100 than stock. *


Any news on this? What are the Eibach spring rates? Any know about the ride? Bouncy?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I found it on thevboard.... thanks sentrafi



> Pro Kits:
> Front springs are 180 lbs/in progressive design.
> Rear springs are 300 lb/in progressive design.
> 
> ...


----------

